# Wall mount WCs: best way to teach apprentice how



## 12doplumbing (Apr 18, 2017)

So, going to set finish next week and have a first year apprentice. I wouldn't let him rough-in the carriers for the wall mount WCs, but now I regret not spending the time. Now it's time to set the finish. How best to teach this wall mount hanging? 
Anyone?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Best way to teach is to set one while he watches. Then, have him set one while you watch. He gets the lesson and you pay the tuition.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

12doplumbing said:


> So, going to set finish next week and have a first year apprentice. I wouldn't let him rough-in the carriers for the wall mount WCs, but now I regret not spending the time. Now it's time to set the finish. How best to teach this wall mount hanging?
> Anyone?


Show him how you do it, ask if he has any questions and if he wants to watch you do one more and let him practice on the rest. Back in San Diego the company I worked for gave you two weeks training before you went out on your own. I had to generally learn on my own. I was a hack! Not real bad, but I now know what I did was wrong and for what reason. I'm an apprentice still since '00, but spent a lot of time away from the trade. My biggest mistake was working for a non licensed guy. We were a drain cleaning company but I can't tell you how many hundreds of heaters and repipes I did. 

My current Master was my previous Master's Master. He'll try to explain a new way of doing something to me, sometimes it jives with my brain, sometimes I have no ****ing clue what the hell he's trying to describe. So I tell the old fart to show me. We work good together. I'm the bonehead, he's the old ******* that can't read a model or serial number anymore.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I like to see how people think things through and solve problems. They aren't difficult to install, I say hand him the instructions on the very first one and have him install it while you watch and only intervene if necessary or if he needs a hand.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I like to see how people think things through and solve problems. They aren't difficult to install, I say hand him the instructions on the very first one and have him install it while you watch and only intervene if necessary or if he needs a hand.


I watch for a few minutes and say get the f$ck out of the way and let me do it. It's hard knowing everything. :laughing:


----------



## 12doplumbing (Apr 18, 2017)

Instructions don't tell you anything about leaving a bolt loose... 
Just let him pop the porcelain? I'm game; then say "what the $&*% did you do?"


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

12doplumbing said:


> Instructions don't tell you anything about leaving a bolt loose...
> Just let him pop the porcelain? I'm game; then say "what the $&*% did you do?"


if you cut the rods at the correct length, set backside nuts\washers to correct diemension\level and plumb and adjust the drain nipple to proper dimension, you snug all 4 nuts evenly and never have a problem IMO

they don't have to be super tight, just even tension


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

12doplumbing said:


> Instructions don't tell you anything about leaving a bolt loose...
> Just let him pop the porcelain? I'm game; then say "what the $&*% did you do?"


Hell yeah let him pop the porcelain!

Really, do you not know the right time to share your knowledge and tell him the tricks to not mess something up? Like while you are watching him, tell him before he messes something up, not after.


----------



## 12doplumbing (Apr 18, 2017)

Bayside got it right. I cannot tell you how many "experienced" plumbers insist on different methods. It was a baited question and I wanted feedback because I really suck at teaching; I say too much or not enough -- can see the eyes gloss over as I'm explaining. 
I like to say: "Okay, this is the first time I'm going to teach you this - you're not expected to remember until you've been told three times". Usually a code item, like flood plain or vent fitting, etc.


----------

